# New Chickens Today



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Had a hen (same one as last year) start sitting on eggs a few weeks ago. She stepped out for a quick bite to eat this past weekend and I took a peek at her clutch; 12 eggs. Went out tonight to close up the coop and heard the tell-tale sound of peeps. I saw one peak its head out from under her. Well that just wasn't good enough for me so I grabbed a scoop shovel and started nudging her. She finally gave in and there they were; 9 of them. I saw 2 unhatched eggs so I either missed one when I counted or miscounted the eggs. 

Not a very good pic. It was getting dark and I was inside. I'll get a couple more when mom isn't so skittish.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I have 8 hens and 1 rooster. They are over 2 years old. When a hen went broody I decided she could raise their replacements so I left 2 eggs under her. Marked both eggs with "X" using a pencil. 

Waited 21 days before talking a peek. Now she has 3 eggs and only one has a "X" on it. No busted shell no nothing on the missing second "X" egg.

Waited another 21 days. Nothing. Broke the eggs open and none of the 3 were developed, nothing. Rooster must be shooting blanks because the hen faithfully sat on them for almost 2 months.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Waited another 21 days. Nothing. Broke the eggs open and none of the 3 were developed, nothing. Rooster must be shooting blanks because the hen faithfully sat on them for almost 2 months.


BBQ Rooster???


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd like to see new pictures of the peeps.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

squerly said:


> BBQ Rooster???


Or freezer camp...or invite him to join the noddles for supper?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Nearly 3 months now and free ranging. Lost 2 shortly after the first pics were taken. Went out to the coop one morning and found a dead one. A week later another one. A few weeks ago we noticed there were only 5. Don't know what happened but we're guessing a hawk.


Or the kitty cat got 'em?  :dunno:


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Adorable!! What breed(s) and sexes are they? 

My girls are now a little over 4 years old. They are my pets so they aren't going anywhere (besides, I don't eat meat). They slowed down laying this year so when I happened to be at the farm store picking up Scratch and Peck food for them, they had chicks. Couldn't resist. I got 5! 

My older girls were an Australorp (died from sour crop this summer), Buff Orpington, Plymouth Rock, Blue (and I mean blue!!) Cochin (she's gorgeous!), Speckled Sussex, and the love of my life - a Dark Brahma (who wants to be picked up and stroked all the time!). The (hopefully) girls I got are another Buff Orpington, Dominique, Amerucana (I'm suspicious this is a boy  ), another dark Brahma, and a light Brahma who loves to be picked up and stroked - and they are only 2 weeks old!


----------

